# ARCANE ANALOG - Custom Handmade Effects



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Guitars Canada!

I have had several forum members reach out to me on other boards and ask that I become a member of this forum. Thanks for the invite, gents!

I am a one man operation out of Fredericton, NB. I make 100% handmade custom effects and specialize in etching enclosures. While my focus is on the almighty fuzz I can and do make just about anything. All of my pedals are unique - I never make the exact same pedal twice. I do make very short runs of 3-5 pedals from time to time which share themed art but even these are each unique.


Should anyone have the interst you can check out some of my work on my humble Facebook page. I do have a webstore but I am not sure that posting a link is allowed on the forum. Really though, most of the pedals I make are commissioned pieces. Stop by my Facebook page and say hello!

http://www.facebook.com/ARCANEANALOG


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I believe you need to post this in the 'Dealer Emporium'. 

http://www.guitarscanada.com/forumdisplay.php?f=37


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks Chito. I guess a mod can delete this thread if it breaks a rule.

*Fort the record, all of the pedal in the photos I posted are NOT for sale. Thay are all long gone custom builds.

*


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Very cool pedals, love the asthetic.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

sulphur said:


> Very cool pedals, love the asthetic.
> 
> Welcome aboard!


Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Like. .


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks great! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks, gents!


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Beautiful effects. 
I love the enclosures.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

The enclosures are certainly gorgeous! Any soundbites out there? Link to website? Welcome to GC.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

At the moment, I only have a FACEBOOK PAGE and my little online store which you can find via Google. 

I have a few videos on my YouTube Channel but these are pretty LoFi. They were recorded as teaser clips for the person the pedal was built for. I do plan on having proper demos up of a few short runs (Buzzaround, MKI, etc) sometime soon. Really though, I am more into making unique pedals as custom orders.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

DEATH DEALER #002
Turret Board AC125 Buzzaround


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lofi maybe, but that's a bad assed sounding fuzz.

Welcome.


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

Looks awesome. Great job on the enclosures. Welcome to Guitars Canada.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks, Gents!
Death Dealer #002 - Gut Shot
I love building on turret/tag board!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Top: MKZ-75 x 3 (MKII Tone Benders)
Bottom: Buzzsaw x 3 (Buzzarounds)

Just finished etching the MKZ-75s. The Buzzsaws have been etched for a while now - I need to get them drilled and stuffed!


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Looks really cool.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

ElectricMojo said:


> Looks really cool.


Thanks! Plenty of new builds coming in 2013!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

The latest Death Dealers:


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

More eye candy:

Buzzsaw (Buzzarounds)










MKZ-75 (OC75 MKII Tone Benders)


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The pedals look great Andrew.

You "inbox" is full in here, btw. 8)


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks!

Fixed!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

My 'Inbox' has been cleaned. Sorry folks!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Here are a couple that flew the coop today:

Skullmaster (OC44 Rangemaster with a Tone/Range control)










Buzzsaw 1 of 3 (Buzzaround with an added Master Volume featuring Mullard OC46 x 2 and OC76 Transistors)


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Sent these fellows out today:

Highly customized MKZ-75! Basically a MKII Tone Bender with an added DC jack, LED and an external bias.










Buzzsaw #2 is the second of a short run of three Buzzarounds with wasp/bee themed etches.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

New etches!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Two-knob compressor.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Just bought a Skullmaster off you. Very excited.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Let me know when that fellow lands!


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Arcane said:


> Let me know when that fellow lands!


Absolutely. It should be making it's live debut at www.facebook.com/events/518368741531303/ if anyone wants to see it in person. It'll have a Shyboy Bass VI and a Traynor YBA-1A w/ KT88s keeping it company.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

I had it cooking the front end of an old JCM800 before I sent it out. That YBA should love it.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Damn that looks good. Thanks again for adding in the LED and DC jack.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Just got it and it looks even better in person. On my way to practice to stick it on the pedal board.



Arcane said:


> I had it cooking the front end of an old JCM800 before I sent it out. That YBA should love it.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Just in time! If it is cold you will hear the pedal change as it adjusts to the increased temperature.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Arcane said:


> Just in time! If it is cold you will hear the pedal change as it adjusts to the increased temperature.


It sounded so fucking awesome last night. That tone control is really nicely tuned. Not a bad sound in there and plenty of range.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Tuned to rock. Biased to bring it. Glad you dig.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

I get alot of questions asking if I can do top mounted jacks. Sure can! Here are five Buzzarounds to prove it.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Flesh Eater #002 (Super Fuzz)


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Arcane said:


> Flesh Eater #002 (Super Fuzz)


That looks awesome, but what's the knob on the side for?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

This from Andrew...

"The toggle switch is a mid scoop and the third knob will help bias or tune in the octave effect to better suit the guitar/pickup you are using."

It's based on a silcon SuperFuzz curcuit.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

The toggle is the scooped mids switch and the side knob dials in the octave effects. It is usually a set-and-forget trimmer but I find it nice to be able to really fine tune in the octave for different guitar/amp combinations.

Edit: Yes - exactly what sulphur said.


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

So how do go about etching those enclosures? Beautiful work!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words. It is basically the same idea as etching a PCB but with alot more prep work.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Custom art provided by the player - Buzzaround.


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Looks cool!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Here is a demo of the Buzzsaw provided by a player in the USA. I love the 'mixed' portion towards the end.

[video=youtube;lhJbMwP6Fyg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=lhJbMwP6Fyg[/video]


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Buzzsaw guts:


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Owl Buzzsaws


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Death Dealers! These will have Mullard OC42 and OC76 transistors.

These are numbers 007, 008 and 009. I am only going to build 13 of these.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Here is a sneak peak of the enclosures for the upcoming extremely limited run of NKT213 Buzzarounds. These powdercoated boxes have a black base with a silvervein top and will feature an etched top plate. Better photos soon!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Your PM area is full..... I can't send you a reply to your last PM.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

As promised...


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

I am thinking these guys may end up being Zonks or MKIs...


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

What we have here is my take on the MKI Tone Bender. It is loaded with NOS OC75 transistors and built on tagboard. These have an external bias pot for added control and more sounds. The goal here was maximum sustain with as little artifacting as possible on the decay. On the early end of the bias you get the classic MKI with tasteful gating. On the other end you can more fuzz and sustain and into the MKII territory. The end result is that you can get a fierce amount of sustain and still have the MKI flavour. Three of these guys are just about finished. POW!


----------



## ONFLOOR AUDIO (Jul 22, 2010)

Looks like very nice work !!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks!

MKI guts...


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Lo-Fi demo. The pedal is set up to a more classic MKI sound. I will try to get another uploaded with the pedal set for max sustain.

[video=youtube;zxrn4WTXf38]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=zxrn4WTXf38[/video]


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2013)

No LED? Nice sound.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Arcane said:


>


Love the look of these.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Player99 said:


> No LED? Nice sound.


You have bigger problems than "no LED" if you cannot tell if this pedal is on. Haha.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

hardasmum said:


> Love the look of these.


Thanks! Love the black and blue.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Almost ready...


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks awesome. Great job as always!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks!

Flesh Eaters (Super Fuzz) 005, 004 and 003...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Love those FEs Andrew!

Mine is still on my board, wonderful nastiness.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks! Definitely all sorts of nasty in these.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Waiting for germanium...


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

What we have here are Death Dealers #010 and #011 flanking the new Death Dealer V - this one is #001. The new DD-Vs have all of the fuzzy awesomeness of the DDs with an additional master volume knob and a voltage inverter.










This is a one-off prototype of the new BMP-73 which are based off of a trace of an excellent sounding early Violet Ram's Head Muff. The run of BMP-73s will have NOS 2N5133s as well but they will be housed in a powdercoated box with screened graphics. These will, of course, be limited to 13 units.


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Wow.
Really cool.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

ElectricMojo said:


> Wow.
> Really cool.


Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2013)

These are some stylish looking pedals, beautiful work Arcane!! The circuits look as good as the boxes too. :bow:


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

here is DD #10! Only three more to go...


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Family Photo


----------



## eddie (Jul 23, 2009)

Sextuplets! Although the lower middle one has a different belly button.

Congratulations on completing the first run of NKT213 Buzzarounds. There are six lucky guitarists out there.


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

While I am thoroughly digging my Tim The Enchanter buzzaround, I do like that new case a lot! Dang!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

eddie said:


> Sextuplets! Although the lower middle one has a different belly button.


That one was supposed to be mine.


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm liking the new silver vein all-around look! It would match my Hilton Pro Guitar perfectly... I'll ask nicely, maybe the anniversary/wife's birthday fairy will give me one.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

elliottmoose said:


> I'm liking the new silver vein all-around look! It would match my Hilton Pro Guitar perfectly... I'll ask nicely, maybe the anniversary/wife's birthday fairy will give me one.


Sorry - the NKT213 Buzzarounds are all long spoken for - before they were finished, actually.

Here is the enclosure for the BMP-73s - my upcoming limited run of 13 Ram's Head Muffs with NOS 2N5133 transistors. The boxes are extremely close - if not identical - to the original boxes and they include the bottom battery door. These will be a first for me in that they will have professionally silk screened graphics.










Black aluminum knobs...


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

Very cool. The big boxes add something to them, I'm convinced! Are these all spoken for as well?


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

The add a massive amount of sexy mojo! There is still room on the list for these guys. The list is "unnoficial" at the moment. As soon as I am caught up on a few other builds I will formalize a link and pass it along.


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

Consider me an 'unofficial' buyer then. Keep us all posted on these gems; you add the artist's touch to your pedals -- love 'em!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Here is the prototype of the BMP-73. This is basically a trace of an old excellent sounding Rams Head Muff. My 'tribute' will include NOS 2N5133 transistors.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey Andrew, what's the difference between these and the silkscreen models that you're working on?

Nice work, btw!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

I might implement a few PCB revisions. Obviously the box size will be larger and with that longer runs of cable. I will probably use sheilded wire to combat the longer runs in efforts of reducing noise. That said, these are four transistor Muff circuits so noise is always going to be a part of the circuit. 

The values will most likely stay the same. This variant gives a solid amount of fuzz yet still gives you some flavour range.


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

Neat. 
Now, any juicy pics of the silkscreened big boxes? :bullbeg:


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Not yet but here is a custom BMP-73.

This Muff is custom tuned and has alot of the BMP-73 Rams Head with a few aspects of the Triangle and a couple of extra tweaks. This one can rattle the fillings out of your head at fifty paces.


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Really, really nice!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Could you please place me on your unofficial list as well. Looks really promising. Thanks.


Arcane said:


> The add a massive amount of sexy mojo! There is still room on the list for these guys. The list is "unnoficial" at the moment. As soon as I am caught up on a few other builds I will formalize a link and pass it along.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Pair o' MKIs


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

They look really slick. I sent a PM your way.


Arcane said:


> Pair o' MKIs


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Custom NKT213 Buzzaround


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Demo! FLESH EATER!

[video=youtube;aoc2nQMFiFY][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=aoc2nQMFiFY[/youtube][/video]


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow! That is really a sweet Fuzz!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Custom Supa Tonebender / Muff into a Rangemaster for Dave Crider of Mono Men and the DTs. A switch on the back switches the Supa into a Muff. I love custom one-offs.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm loving the look.


Arcane said:


> Custom Supa Tonebender / Muff into a Rangemaster for Dave Crider of Mono Men and the DTs. A switch on the back switches the Supa into a Muff. I love custom one-offs.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks!

These are the new V2 NKT213 Buzzaround Tribute boxes. These will have black and gold control plates to match the boxes.



















My next three MKI Tone Benders will be in these powder coated boxes.


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

Yep, definitely enjoying the stuff that you've been putting out lately. Can't wait for the unveiling of the BMP!


----------



## Axe Dragon (Aug 21, 2013)

Arcane said:


> Hello Guitars Canada!
> 
> I have had several forum members reach out to me on other boards and ask that I become a member of this forum. Thanks for the invite, gents!
> 
> ...


Have you posted your work in the forums at "The Gear Page"? You should... It's the US equivalent of this site, but the population is huge and people are nuts over quality boutique pedals with awesome graphics... Like yours...


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

I have a thread on TGP with over 300 posts in it.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Busy weekend for this guy...



Custom Rams Head Muff with NOS 2N5133 Transistors










#12!










DD-V #3


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Facebender Prototype - basically a Rangemaster feeding a Fuzz face. You can use them separately and when you combine the two you have something that resembles a MKII Tonebender.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

That gut shot is just plain damned sexy!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

keto said:


> That gut shot is just plain damned sexy!


Thanks much!

- - - Updated - - -

A trio of tagboard Rangemasters made for Arcane Analog's second year anniversary.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Here are a few more of the pedals I made up for Arcane Analog's second anniversary. These are all listed on my webstore with a few more to come.


Facebender (Rangemaster into a Fuzz Face)






















One Knob Fuzz













Supa Tonebender MKII













Rangemasters (with Tone Controls)


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

Happy to say the one of those Rangemasters is making it's way to me


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

Happy to say I reeled in this OKF:









Which will be arriving alongside my BMP-73!









I can't wait for these two to show up!


----------



## julienpier (Aug 7, 2009)

This is damn freaking sexy!!! Keep the good work man!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

The new NKT-213 Buzzaround Tributes are almost ready.


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

Yep, if my money tree hadn't been accidentally chopped down by the city, I'd be adding the NKT213 to my tab with the others on order at A.A. ...

In other news: rumour has it you're working on a new website? Still looking for a web developer? I'd offer my skills but I'm pretty sure I would lose you all future business...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Those NKT213s are great pedals!

I have #1 from the first run, lots of fun.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks, gents!

A little MKI Tonebender action...


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Facebender #3 - Rangemaster into a Fuzz Face on Tagboard

These can be used separately or together to achieve a hot-rodded MKII Tonebender sound.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

I have been a busy beaver! Seeing as I have not updated this thread for a long time I thought I would post a few of my favourite builds from 2014...

Trio of Rangemasters w/ Tone Shaping and a trio of NKT275 Fuzz Faces I built for Joe's Pedals in the UK.


























- - - Updated - - -

Andy from the UK loves his Arcane Analog...


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

This one was so much fun to make. You cannot fit more mojo into a custom etched enclosure! Behold! The Mask of Vulcan!

OC44 Rangemaster, NKT275 Fuzz Face and an OC75 MKII 


























- - - Updated - - -

Custom "Fear of the Dark" AC125 MKI Tonebender on Tagboard









- - - Updated - - -

Custom NKT213 Buzzaround

















- - - Updated - - -

Custom Facebender (OC71 Rangemaster and a NKT275 Fuzz Face)

















- - - Updated - - -

OC75 MKI Tonebender

















- - - Updated - - -

Custom "Sleep" Rangemaster (OC71 and OC44 Switchable)


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Gorgeous work!


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

Far within the oaken tower
Exists the one with evil power
Magic channeler of earths frustration
The Druid sleeps in meditation


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow. This stuff is beautiful! When I'm looking for a fuzz again, I'll know where to go!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks, gents. I think I will use this thread to post custom orders, one offs and such and use other threads to show upcoming runs and what I currently have available.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Muff with 2N5133s...


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Had to show off my Tim The Enchanter Buzzaround...
Lousy pic (of mine) , great pedal!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Wow. WOW these are beautiful! Definitely coming to you for an Overdriver in the next few months. Well done, man! Perfect workmanship and great aesthetics.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

OC44 Rangemaster


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Yet another amazing demo by David Curtis featuring my NKT213 Buzzaround and FF-66 Fuzz Face. You can find these particular pedals over at Tommy's Guitar Shop.

[video=youtube;PomtaVulKUI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PomtaVulKUI&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

New model! The FF-77 takes the FF-66 Fuzz Face design to the next level by adding a tone control which gives you a much more versatile Fuzz Face.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

I have a few MKIs that will be available soon. Players choice of knobs.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Happy Friday the 13th!

Sneak attack! I have a "Rustaround" Buzzaround up for grabs in my webstore. Tap into your inner True Fuzz Detective.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Master Volume Buzzaround


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Custom RAT


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

That rat looks awesome.

FYI, the treble booster I bought from you is the only pedal I use now. I'm supposed to be pedalless...


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Glad you dig. Love that LP plain top avatar. My favourite!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Something old yet new! The original DOD 250 is a classic. This is the 1977 Grey version of the circuit and it goes from boost to overdrive to distortion and even a little fuzziness. As always, these customized and tailored to the player.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

One of a kind! This is a classic Superfuzz with an added feedback loop for extra insanity. The tone switch has been replaced with a tone control for added flexibility. This fuzz sounds HUGE.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Custom "Zoso" OC75 loaded MKII Tone Bender.


----------



## Sanford Magnetics (Nov 22, 2015)

I felt like posting mine. 

Andrew built me this three in one monster a couple years ago now. 

The Range Master in it it still blows me away.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Sanford Magnetics said:


> View attachment 20891
> I felt like posting mine.
> 
> Andrew built me this three in one monster a couple years ago now.
> ...


That is AWESOME!!!

Is that Deadalus?

Arcane's treble booster (oc44) is the only pedal I kept and still use.


----------



## Sanford Magnetics (Nov 22, 2015)

It's Mask...which was just deadaleus with a helmet. 

A friend of mine did the artwork....really great at doing comic book art. 

Andrew did a pretty great job at making the artwork happen in an etching. 

The insides are just as tasty.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

This one is an OC44 Rangemaster, NKT275 Fuzz Face and an OC75 MKII Tonebender.

That is a lot of mojo in one box.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Under the hood of the PRE 250. I decided to use the original PCB layout from the 70s Grey DOD 250.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Imperial Fuzz flanking a Jedi Mindtrick!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

TUBE PUNISHER!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

MKI










GUTS


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

I have a few OC75 loaded MK1.5s up for grabs.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Two new offerings! NKT OC81 loaded Fuzz Face and my version of a 1966 Vox Tonebender with extched/aged plates.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Interesting, what is it?


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

It is a Buzzaround and a Fuzz Face in one box.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Someone is going to have a FUZZY new year.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Pedal of the Month: OC44 Skullmaster Tube Punisher


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Custom MKI Tonebender


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Tagboard Action


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Custom NKT275 / OC44 Facebender


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

MK1.5 Tonebender - Purple & Patina


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Custom Buzzsaw (Buzzaround)


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Custom OC44 Rangemaster


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

I have a MK2 Tonebender up for grabs.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Custom Ordered OC81


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

A little foreshadowing for something I have coming up. Thanks to Greg for the clip!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

OC81DM MK2 ToneBender


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

I just found this box stashed away and added this old school MK2 ToneBender to my webstore. Players choice of AC125s or OC75s. Only one up for grabs at this sale price.

Edit: Sold in 14 Minutes!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

I found another box stashed away! Old school MK1 ToneBender build. It has been added to my webstore. Players choice of AC125s or OC75s. Only one up for grabs at this sale price.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

I have another one off MK2 ToneBender available. Players choice of AC125, High Gain AC125 or OC75 transistors.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

OC75 MK2 Tonebender


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

OC75 MKI Tone Bender


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Fuzz Face w/ Mullard OC42s


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Coming soon for Tommy's Guitar Shop are MKIV Tonebenders loaded with OC75s.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Another one coming up for Tommy's Guitar Shop. I will give you all three guesses as to what this one is...


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Arcane said:


> Another one coming up for Tommy's Guitar Shop. I will give you all three guesses as to what this one is...


OK. Guess 1: A colorsound power booster?


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Good guess!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Fuzz Face for Tommy's


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

OC75 Loaded MK2 Tonebenders


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Custom MKI & Rangemaster Combo


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

NKT275 Fuzz Face


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

OC44 Rangemaster


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

NKT275 Fuzz Face Guts


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Arcane said:


> NKT275 Fuzz Face Guts


Perfection. Why the plastic covers on the Pots?


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

They are dust covers and come from the source already installed on the pots. The idea is to keep the pot clean and avoid becoming a "scratchy" pot. They also insulate the pot.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

OC44 Rangemaster on Tagboard


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

A MK2 with a little OC75 action....


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Another MK2


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

MK2 Guts


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

The almighty Vox Tone Bender! AC125 & OC76 transistors. OLD SCHOOL. This will be up in my webstore soon at get at me if you want it. POW!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

This is a Rangemaster loaded with a rare and ultra tasty Mullard OC44 transistor that I made for myself a while back. It doesn't get any better than this. I only played it once after finishing it and that was just testing it out. It has since been in a box on a shelf. This one sounds way too nice to not be used so I just put it up on my webstore.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Here are a couple headed to Tommy's Guitar Shop:

OC75 loaded MK2 Tonebender on Tagboard










OC139 Loaded Rangemaster on Tagboard


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

BC183L loaded Fuzz Faces for Tommy's! Love that blue hammered finish.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

I have this fellow visiting and in for a tune up. Tasty!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Working on a little project. Here is how it started.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Scored another lot of OC75s. These are still one of my favorites.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

A special MK4 Tone Bender for Tommy's Guitar Shop. Like it? Stay tuned for your chance to win it!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

MK3 ToneBender


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

super clean work wow!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks! I cannot stand "spaghetti rats nest" wiring! It amazes how some people pay top dollar for a pedal that looks like an amateur wired.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

MKI ToneBender + Rangemaster


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

MK4s on Veroboard


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

MK2 ToneBender


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Super Fuzz!!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Fuzz Face with OC81s


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

I still have a few of these BMP-73 Rams Head Muffs left including a couple of scratch 'n dents at a reduced price. Nothing sounds like a Muff with 2N5133s.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

FOXX Tone Machine


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Fuzz Face conversion complete!


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Your circuit boards and wiring are porn to me.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

OC71 Mullard Rangemaster


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

NKT213 Buzzaround


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

LM308 RAT


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Power Sound for Tommy's Guitar Shop


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Rangemaster with selectable OC44 and OC71 transistors.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Custom Master Volume Buzzaround


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Custom Master Volume Buzzaround Gutshot


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

OC75 MK1 Tonebender


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

OC81DM MK2


----------



## Chris Collins (Apr 12, 2016)

Your work is so clean!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

TS808 Tube Srceamer










Custom Ordered Fuzz Face


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Chris Collins said:


> Your work is so clean!


Thanks!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

OC44 Rangemaster


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

I have a few Boxing Day deals in my webstore. OC80 MK2 ToneBenders, AC128 Fuzz Faces and OC42 Rangemasters. Very limited quantities. Colour options available. Happy New Year!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Custom Vox ToneBender and Rangemaster Combo


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Black Russian & White Russian Rangemasters


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Custom Fuzz Face with a Tone Control


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

#fuzzygoodness


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

I just spent a small fortune on transistors so I built these fellows to help out. Two OC81 Fuzz Faces are now available in my webstore. If you have any questions give me a shout. Thanks!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

The red one is sold!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

The red one is sold but the grey is still available.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

It's Fuzz Friday! OC75 MK2 Tonebender! Still one of my all time favourites. OC75s are simply awesome in this circuit.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Just for fun - oldschool MK2 ToneBender build. Big 1590P1 Hammond box. Grey Hammered finish with black chickenheads. OC75s on Veroboard. Classic. This one will be up in my webstore soon.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Getting ready to find its home in the old Hammond box. OC75s & Carbon Comp Resistors. Tasty MK2 action!


----------



## murraythek (Jun 1, 2013)

Still digging my MKI "Pale Man" tonebender!!! Seriously check out James' stuff guys. Awesome and toneful builds.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Custom MK2 ToneBender


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Custom MKI ToneBender


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

OC75 MK2 ToneBender


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Custom Buzzaround


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Looking for a quality build that sounds great? Prefer Function over Form? I build pedals for any budget to your specifications.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I love my RAT. It sounds great!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Silicon Fuzz Faces for Tommy's Guitar Shop


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Custom AC128 Fuzz Face


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Custom Buzzaround


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

2SB Germanium Fuzz Faces for Tommy's Guitar Shop


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Fuzz Friday with a run of OC75 / OC71 Rangebenders and Buzzarounds for Axe and you Shall Receive


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Rangemaster


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

OC42 Rangemasters for Axe and You Shall Receive


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Buzzarounds for Axe and You Shall Receive


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

OC75 / OC71 Rangebenders for Axe and You Shall Receive


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Prototype of the NKT Red Fuzz Face run for Tommy's Guitar Shop


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

NKT Red Fuzz Faces for Tommy's Guitar Shop


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Master Volume Buzzaround


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

I will have three of these Master Volume NKT213 Buzzarounds ready soon. Limited to only 3 units! Pre-order is available!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

OC44 Rangemaster










OC75 / OC71 Rangebender


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

NKT Red demo by Mr. Sam Vilo


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Another piece by Mr. Sam Vilo featuring the NKT Red Fuzz Face. Enjoy!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

OC75 / OC71 Rangebender


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

These AAYSR custom batch of pedals turned out amazing BTW!! Thanks for getting them together!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

sh333 said:


> These AAYSR custom batch of pedals turned out amazing BTW!! Thanks for getting them together!


Always a pleasure!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

MK2 ToneBenders for Tommy's Guitar Shop


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

NPN Fuzz Face


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Custom OC75 MKI ToneBender


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

MKV Tone Bender Prototype


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Custom Vox Tonebender


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Custom OC75 MK2 ToneBender on Tagboard


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Customized Rangebender


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

MKV Tonebender


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Overdriver for Joe's Pedals


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

MKV Tonebender


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Some new, something blue. MK2 Midnight madness coming soon.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

The Cold War SDM is a Civil War style Russian Big Muff


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

OC44 Rangemaster


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Custom Rangebender


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

OC75 MK2 Tonebender on Tagboard


----------



## Ardour (Nov 1, 2013)

Arcane said:


> Some new, something blue. MK2 Midnight madness coming soon.


Looks amazing


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Custom Tremolo


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

I have two MK2 Midnight Tonebender Prototypes available.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

The "blue" Midnight is sold!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Happy Halloween! I have one customizable DDV (Master Volume Death Dealer) available.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Custom NKT Red Fuzz Face for that NKT275 sound and feel!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Dizzytone!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

MKI Tonebender on Tagboard


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

COLD WAR SDM (Civil War Muff)


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Midnight MK2 Tonebender


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

OC81DM MK2 Tonebender with Tone Filter on Tagboard in a big box Hammond enclosure. Custom plate and finish. It doesn't get any more custom than this, folks.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Cold War (Civil War Muffs)


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Custom MKV ToneBender


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

BMP-73 with Mids Control (Ram's Head Muff with Mids)


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Black Friday Teaser! Very limited quantities! Get at me if you want one!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

NKT Red Dot loaded Fuzz Face


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Foxx Tonemachine variant for Axe and You Shall Receive.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

I sold out of the Black Friday pedals but few folks missed out and were looking to get in on the action so I made a few more. Rangemasters and Mids Muff!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Custom OC75 MKI ToneBender


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Facebender (Fuzz Face + Rangemaster) on Veroboard loaded with NKT Red and Mullard OC42 Transistors. This one covers a lot of ground and is basically three pedals in one box.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Another Facebender! This one is loaded with military grade Russian transistors.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Facebender with NKT Red and an OC42


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

OC75 MKI Tonebender in a Hammond Box


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

OC45M Rangemaster


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Boxing Day pedals are now live. Fuzz Faces, Rangemasters and Muffs! Happy Holidays!

Home


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Just picked up a Mids Muff, outstanding pedal!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Custom OC81DM MK2 Tonebender


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Extremely versatile germanium flavoured Fuzz Face + Rangemaster! NKT Red / OC42 for the win!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Guv'nor style build for Tommy's Guitar Shop


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Custom 2N5133 Ram's Head with a Mids Control


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Recreation of the legendary Maestro FZ-1S on the original PCB layout for Tommy's Guitar Shop.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Rangemaster available! Tasty 2SB324 loaded! Organic and gritty.

EDIT: SOLD!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Fuzz Face available! This one has lovely 2SB324 Japanese transistors and includes an input filter. If you find a standard Fuzz Face is too woofy or muddy this guy is for you. This one is also very versatile and will do sweet overdrive, to crunchy to full on saturated fuzz. That, and it cleans up very well. Get at me if you are interested!

EDIT: Sold! but I can make you one just like it...


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Another one up for grabs! What we have here is a classic MK1.5 Tonebender variant loaded with OC72 transistors. The added bias control gives you a range from gritty and spitty to thick and saturated fuzz and still has a good amount of clean up to get you into the overdrive realm. Lots of tone possibilities with this configuration.

EDIT: SOLD!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

One more for today. This one is a high gain MK2 Tonebender with an added tone filter control. The addition of the filter lets a player trim the bass to tailor the fuzz to their amp, guitar and mix. All the way counterclockwise cuts a lot of bass and fully clockwise gives you the stock MK2 sound.This one is loaded with Phillips AC125 transistors and is housed in a Hammond enclosure. It features a one of a kind etched plate with a beautiful patina. WARNING: This one is a high gain pedal. Please use carefully around small children, the elderly and your pets! Haha! Get at me if you want it!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

I have another Fuzz Face available! This one has NOS NKT278 Red Dot transistors and man they sound stunning. The beautifully hammered box holds all the NOS goodies. Big 24mm pots with carbon comp resistors, Phillips e-caps and a Mullard mustard cap all held together on that gorgeous oldschool brown vero. This one almost looks as good as it sounds. Get at me if you want it! Thanks!

EDIT: SOLD!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Lo-Fi video of the NKT278 loaded Fuzz Face. Dig it!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Another Fuzz Face up for grabs. This one has a pair of military grade CV7112 transistors which are a staple of some of the heavy hitters in the fuzz world. This one goes from clean to mean. It has a lovely shimmering clean with the volume of your guitar rolled back. Add a little more guitar volume and you are into a sweet overdrive with plenty of character. Bring that guitar volume up to full and you are now into a rich and chewy fuzz with a hint of upper harmonics. Beyond tasty! Sonic heaven!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Custom Overdriver with a "full" footswitch to bypass the gain pot and get to max gain.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

I have another one up for grabs. This one has a pair of Mullard OC72 transistors which have a huge sound. This one goes from mean to clean and everywhere in between. The fuzz sweep has been modified to spread the fuzz out over the entire control. Crunchy overdrive to fat and dirty fuzz textures. Subtle or thick and chewy. Check out the Lo-Fi clip!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Big Box Candy Apple Hammond OC75 MK1.5 Tonebender on beautiful oldschool vero.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Four Knob Fuzz Face with Fuzz, Level, Tone and Bias controls. Yellow (sold!) is tuned for bass guitar and green for guitar.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Damn! So many fine pedals. I've never had a fuzz pedal, but I know that after listening to a few of these, I know I want one, but I just have no idea which one. I'm really going to have spend some time listening to them all and figuring out what's best for me. Damn fine pedals.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words! If you have any questions on my work or if you just had general questions about fuzz pedals please feel free to send me a message, email or we can chat on the phone.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Arcane said:


> Thanks for the kind words! If you have any questions on my work or if you just had general questions about fuzz pedals please feel free to send me a message, email or we can chat on the phone.


Thank you, sir! I really have to wrap my head around this considering I've never used one, never thought I'd ever need one as I've always used a couple of OD pedals, but after listening to yours, I was blown away. I think that once I find the SG I'm looking for and pop in the Reilander Meatsauce pups I have here, together with one your fuzz pedals, should sound killer.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Happy hunting, jimsz!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

I have an OC43 Rangemaster available. This one delivers a sweet singing overdrive or can slam your amp for an amazing lead tone.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Orange Jacket OC45 Rangemaster. I will have a very limited run of a Blue Jacket version coming in the near future. These jacketed transistors make hens teeth look a dime-a-dozen!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

OC72 / OC80 Fuzz Face


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

MKI Tone Bender on Tagboard


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Custom piece for a client! This one is an MT57F NKT Red Fuzz Face with an internal trimmer. Currently biased a little hotter as per the player's preference. Look at that gorgeous green finish.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

My Facebender (Fuzz Face + Rangemaster) covers a huge amount of tonal territory. This one features NOS NKT Red Dot transistors for the Fuzz side and a Mulllard OC71 transistor for the Rangemaster. I have used carbon comp resistors with Mullard Tropical Fish, Wima and Philips caps for a fully premium build standard.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

My 4KFF (Four Knob Fuzz Face) gives you a massive tone palate to work with. Glitchy, velcro gooey goodness to that sweet fuzz the circuit is well know for. The standard Fuzz and Volume controls are there as are a bias (glitch/velcro) and a tone filter that lets you remove or add in the amount of low end you want. Super versatile! Apologies for the Lo-Fi phone audio.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

I have a Vox Italian Tone Bender up for grabs. OC42 x OC76 transistor compliment. This one is nasty. Get at me if you want it.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

I also have an OC75 MK2 Tone Bender in a Hammond enclosure up for grabs.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Fuzz 13! This is a limited run of 13 high gain silicon / germanium hybrid fuzz units. Each will be slightly unique to keep it fun and interesting. I was waiting until Friday the 13th to release these to the wild but, with a huge amount of interest, the pre-order is already up in my store.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Custom NKT Red Dot Fuzz Face with a Tone Filter control.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

I have an OC75 MK1.5 Tonebender available. Dig that oldscool brown veroboard! Along with the NOS OC75 transistors I have used carbon comp resistors, Philips eCaps, a Suflex output cap all handwired in a handpainted gold hammered box. This one has a wide range on the fuzz control and the transistors were selected to give a sound that falls in between a MK1.5 and a Fuzz Face for a delicious organic fuzz. Get at me if you want it!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Still kickin' out quality fuzz over here. 2SB Facebender! With a Fuzz Face and a Rangemaster under the hood these are ultra versatile!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Another Facebender for Fuzz Friday! These cover a huge amount of tonal territory. This one features NOS NKT Red Dot and Mulllard OC71 transistors, carbon comp resistors with tropical fish, Philips and Wima caps. Basically it has all the mojo you can git into the box. Dig that finish!


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

Arcane said:


> Another Facebender for Fuzz Friday! These cover a huge amount of tonal territory. This one features NOS NKT Red Dot and Mulllard OC71 transistors, carbon comp resistors with tropical fish, Philips and Wima caps. Basically it has all the mojo you can git into the box. Dig that finish!




Sent from my LM-Q710.FGN using Tapatalk


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

OC75 MKI on Tagboard


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Colorsound One Knob Fuzz with additional Attack and Tone controls.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Almost missed Fuzz Friday! NOS NKT Red Dot and a Mullard branded OC71 for transistors, carbon comp resistors with tropical fish and Philips caps. Dig that finish! This one is going to help the player through the isolation blues.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

BC183 Fuzz Face Stealth Style


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Rangebender! With NOS OC75s and an OC71 for transistors this one is a tone machine.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

OC75 MKI Tonebender


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

OC75 Zonk Machine


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Fav arcane fuzz for bass?


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

That would very much depend on the style(s) of tunes you play.

Modding a Muff for bass can yield awesome results. I also love the Fuzz Face modified for bass too. If you are more of a high gain player there are a few great circuits out there as well.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

AC125 MK1.5 Tone Bender


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

My Four Knob Fuzz Face (4KFF) is a super versatile Fuzz Face with an external Bias and Tone Filter controls.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

OC75 MK2 Midnight


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

I hadn't made a DDV (Master Volume Buzzaround) in a while. Just finished up this one for a player.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Custom made 2SB Fuzz Face. This one is a nice low-medium gain fuzz that has some bite but will go crystal clean with a guitar's volume control.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Are your prices in Cdn or US $?

I am tempted by a few things but the question above makes a huge difference at this time 

TG


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

traynor_garnet said:


> Are your prices in Cdn or US $?
> 
> I am tempted by a few things but the question above makes a huge difference at this time
> 
> TG


PM sent! Anyone else with the same question please feel free to email me as well and we can discuss.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Custom OC43 Rangemaster


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Custom 4 Knob Fuzz Face with Mullard OC42s


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Waiting on some parts to arrive so I took some time to finish up a personal build. This is the Runoff Groove Supreaux Deux which emulates the sound of the old Supro amps made by Valco. I built this one on the Effects Layouts board and it works like a charm. These sound amazing and are super flexible and very touch sensitive.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

What are the knobs? 

TG



Arcane said:


> Custom 4 Knob Fuzz Face with Mullard OC42s


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Top Left = Bias
Top Right = Fuzz
Bottom Left = Volume
Bottom Right = Tone


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Arcane said:


> Top Left = Bias
> Top Right = Fuzz
> Bottom Left = Volume
> Bottom Right = Tone


Thanks for the info. I always wondered if it were possible to have a bass knob before the fuzz transistor and a treble knob after it (Timmy style). My love hate relationship with fuzz comes from the bass heavy mess that can occur. That said, I suppose there is a reason people don’t do this.

TG


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

That's actually my 4-knob Fuzz Face, and it's incredible! The sound is nice and gritty (just how I like my FF), and the build quality is out of this world. 

I actually find that bias knob to be extremely useable. What I'm doing is diming the volume knob, but using the bias knob essentially as the pedal's volume knob. It gives the pedal a lot more character!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

traynor_garnet said:


> Thanks for the info. I always wondered if it were possible to have a bass knob before the fuzz transistor and a treble knob after it (Timmy style). My love hate relationship with fuzz comes from the bass heavy mess that can occur. That said, I suppose there is a reason people don’t do this.
> 
> TG


The main purpose of the "Tone" control on these is to reduce bass at the input and take away the "woofiness" many players dislike.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

TWRC said:


> That's actually my 4-knob Fuzz Face, and it's incredible! The sound is nice and gritty (just how I like my FF), and the build quality is out of this world.
> 
> I actually find that bias knob to be extremely useable. Wof sounds to lay with.hat I'm doing is diming the volume knob, but using the bias knob essentially as the pedal's volume knob. It gives the pedal a lot more character!


Glad you are enjoying your pedal. These are probably the most versatile fuzz pedals I build - hands down. The additional tone control combined with the way the bias is set up gives you a huge amount of sounds to play with.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

I received a request to do a short of these PRE 250s which are Grey spec DOD250s on the original layout. I may go with a different look on this run - I haven't decided yet. If you want to get one too please let me know!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Trio of Facebenders


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Orange Jacket OC45 Rangemaster


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

This is the first Facebender I have made for bass. Bassbender?


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Bassbender!



Arcane said:


> This is the first Facebender I have made for bass. Bassbender?


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Blue Jacket OC45 Rangemaster


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

NKT Red Fuzz Face + OC71 Rangemaster = Facebender


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Rather than Pre 250 you should call them a 249! 

TG



Arcane said:


> I received a request to do a short of these PRE 250s which are Grey spec DOD250s on the original layout. I may go with a different look on this run - I haven't decided yet. If you want to get one too please let me know!


----------



## v-verb (Mar 29, 2007)

Look great! Are you making any more Skull type rangemaster-ish pedals in the near future?


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

PRE 250s (Grey Spec DOD 250 Preamp)


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Facebender


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

9V or 18V OD71 Overdriver / Power Boost


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Stealth Style Fuzz Face with High Gain OC139 Transistors


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

This beautiful Fuzz Face is loaded with high gain RCA 2N1306 transistors which are a little brighter and help to cut a mix. They go from clean to mean and have an amazing texture and feel. This one also has full size pots, carbon comp resistors, tropical fish and Phillips caps which are all held together on gorgeous NOS old school brown veroboard. Tasty! This one is available. Get at me if you want it. This one won't last long!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

v-verb said:


> Look great! Are you making any more Skull type rangemaster-ish pedals in the near future?


I can certainly make you one. Send me a PM if you like. Thanks


----------



## v-verb (Mar 29, 2007)

Arcane said:


> I can certainly make you one. Send me a PM if you like. Thanks


Shall do many thanks


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

High gain OC43 Rangemaster in the classic treble boost configuration.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

MK4 Tone Bender


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

RAT tuned for Bass


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

OC45 Rangemaster with all the goodies!


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Arcane said:


> RAT tuned for Bass


I'm the owner of this guy here and just wanted to say it sounds MONSTROUS. Amazing tone and workmanship.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Here are a few builds for Deluxe Guitars in Australia.

MK2 Tonebender



















MK1 Tonebender



















Buzzaround


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

All right, all right, all right! Hey man, you got a MK1 / Zonk? No? It'd be a whole lot cooler if you did. Up for grabs are two MKI Tonebenders and a Zonk. These all sport beautiful custom plates, tagboard construction, Ashcroft caps and black glass transistors. The yellow Zonk and orange MK1 have OC75s and the red MK1 has unmarked black glass that spec out to OC75s. Pick your poison. Only $250 USD plus a little for shipping. Get at me if you want one! Have a great week!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

I have a Four Knob Fuzz Face available! This has a one of a kind face plate. Standard Fuzz and Level controls with additional Tone and Bias makes this super flexible. Sputtery to crunchy to fuzz tones. This one does saturated to smooth with lovely cleanup. The tone control allows the player to refine the sound from thin to thick to woofy. LED and DC power.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

NKT212 Buzzaround


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Four Knob Fuzz Face (4KFF)


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

AC125 MK2 Tonebender


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

OC75 + AC125 MKI x OC71 Rangemaster Combo


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

I have an OC72 MK2 Tone Bender up for grabs! First come, first served!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

I have a Black Glass MK1.5 Tonebender up for grabs. The transistors test and sound like OC75s. Get at me if you are interested!


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

I havn't had the opportunity to try any of your pedals but they sure look nice..Even though I dont know anything about how all those parts inside work, i enjoy looking at the pictures of the "guts"..lol


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words! I like to think they sound better than they look! Haha.


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

Grainslayer said:


> I havn't had the opportunity to try any of your pedals but they sure look nice..Even though I dont know anything about how all those parts inside work, i enjoy looking at the pictures of the "guts"..lol


You should definitely try them out...


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

gproud said:


> You should definitely try them out...


I think I need to become a you tube influencer so these companies send me stuff for my praise.😇
Honestly,I just spent some time watching some demo vids and liked a few of them quite a bit.Canadian eh.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

OC75 MK2 Tone Bender


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Here are a few custom builds I have made over the last few weeks.

Custom Master Volume Buzzaround



















Custom Zonk with Tone Filter



















FF66 Fuzz Face



















Facebender (Rangemaster + Fuzz Face)



















OC71 Rangemaster



















OD71 Overdriver



















Fuzz Face



















OC71 Rangemaster


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

MKI Tone Bender


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

I have a Zonk available. AC125s under the hood. DC power. Custom one of a kind face plate. Sounds killer. First come first served. Get at me if you want to add this one to your fuzz arsenal.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Custom MK3 Tone Bender


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

MKI Tone Benders


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

MK2 Tone Benders


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Facebenders


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

I have a very limited number of NKT773 White Dot Fuzz Faces available soon. The graphics will be a little different and they may be "NKT" branded as well. Send me a PM if you are interested. Thanks and have a great week!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Master Volume Buzzarounds


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Custom etched NKT White Fuzz Face


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

MK2 Tone Bender


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

I have a MKI available! This is a modern MKI Tonebender built on tagboard with NOS AC125 transistors and an additional bias control. This particular pedal has refined bias controls (Fuzz / Bias) to provide more variation over the entire sweep of the controls than that of the traditional "sweet spot" builds. This gives the player more control over the saturation, low end and high end content depending on where the controls are set. This is the exact pedal pictured and I only have one of these available. Get at me if you want it!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

I have a few pedals on the go that are up for grads. Check out the plates on the AC125 Buzzaround, OC84 (Mullard) MK2 Tonebender and BC108 Fuzz Face. Get at me if you want to claim one.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

The change in the season means I can offer these spray painted hammered enclosures again. All three of these are available!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Tone Bender Trio! I have a MK1, M1.5 and a MK2 available. These can be fully customized. Get at me if you want one. Have a great weekend!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

NKT773 White Dot Fuzz Faces for Tommy's Guitar Shop


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Custom NKT773 White Dot Fuzz Face! I still have a few sets of these transistors up for grabs.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Old school Rangemaster build. Everyone needs a Rangemaster in their collection.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Old school OC72 MK1.5 Tonebender up for grabs! All the goodies! Carbon Comp resistors, Philips e caps, tropical fish output cap, lovely NOS brown vero and tasty NOS OC72 transistors. This one is a gritty nasty SOB. Have a great weekend!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

OC71 Rangemaster!


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

NKT212 Buzzaround


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

FACEBENDER = OC72 Fuzz Face x OC44 Rangemaster


----------

